# mezzanotte -- le dodici



## stevenvh

La nostra professoressa ha sempre detto che in italiano non si dice mai "alle dodici", invece si dica "mezzogiorno"/"mezzanotte". Ma ora leggo in _Cime Tempestose_ "Quella notte, verso le dodici, nacque la Caterina..."
Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Mezzogiorno e mezzanotte sono più comuni, ma alle dodici non è per nulla sbagliato, anzi.


----------



## tie-break

Personalmente trovo un po' strano dire le dodici riferito alla mezzanotte (come nel tuo esempio), ma per indicare il mezzogiorno non ci vedo nulla di sbagliato.
Mi capita spesso di dire : _ci vediamo alle dodici, alle dodici e dieci, alle dodici e un quarto... _


----------



## stevenvh

Grazie Paul e Stefano!


----------



## gabrigabri

Forse è anche più facile dire "mezzanotte" perché non esiste una sola parola:

le dodici
le ventiquattro
le zero-zero


Come si direbbe in un orario ufficiale?

L'aereo parte alle 00.43

?


----------



## Saoul

Io ho sentito dire spesso "zero-zero 43", ma non mi piace molto. Sicuramente informalmente direi "l'una meno un quarto". 

Mezzanotte e 43
zero-zero 43
dodici e 43 di notte

La prima è la versione che mi sembra "meno stramba" tra tutte.


----------



## sam1978

Saoul said:


> Io ho sentito dire spesso "zero-zero 43", ma non mi piace molto. Sicuramente informalmente direi "l'una meno un quarto".
> 
> Mezzanotte e 43
> zero-zero 43
> dodici e 43 di notte
> 
> La prima è la versione che mi sembra "meno stramba" tra tutte.



Scusa, Saoul, ma questo "Zero-zero", non vorrei esagerare, ma non l'ho mai sentito dire...
Dove l'hai sentito?
Sicuramente sento molto più spesso: "L'una meno un quarto" (o "Manca un quarto all'una")...


----------



## Saoul

Si parlava di come viene detto un orario ufficiale, e se per esempio sei in stazione o in aeroporto gli annunci vengono spesso fatti con "l'aereo delle zero zero venticinque partirà con 8 giorni di ritardo!". Stessa cosa per gli RVM che sovente utilizzano la terminologia "zero zero".


----------



## sam1978

Ah, ok!


----------



## MOMO2

gabrigabri said:


> Forse è anche più facile dire "mezzanotte" perché non esiste una sola parola:
> 
> le dodici
> le ventiquattro
> le zero-zero
> 
> 
> Come si direbbe in un orario ufficiale?
> 
> L'aereo parte alle 00.43
> 
> ?


 
un quarto all'una 
Io dico "alle zero zero 43" ma di cognome non faccio Devoto Oli



stevenvh said:


> La nostra professoressa ha sempre detto che in italiano non si dice mai "alle dodici", invece si dica "mezzogiorno"/"mezzanotte". Ma ora leggo in _Cime Tempestose_ "Quella notte, verso le dodici, nacque la Caterina..."
> Cosa ne pensate?


 
Non mi sembra errato dire "alle dodici" mentre è errato dire "la Caterina". In italiano non è corretto l'uso degli articoli davanti ai nomi propri. Fanno eccezione i cognomi quando si tratta di personaggi illustri che si stanno per esempio studiando: ..."come scrisse il Parini..."
Di che anno e di chi è la traduzione?


----------



## stevenvh

MOMO2 said:


> Non mi sembra errato dire "alle dodici" mentre è errato dire "la Caterina". In italiano non è corretto l'uso degli articoli davanti ai nomi propri.



La frase completa è: _Quella notte, verso le dodici, nacque la Caterina da voi vista a Wuthering Heights:_. Mi scusa della confusione. 
(Anche nel testo originale si tratta di _the __Catherine you saw at Wuthering Heights:_)


----------



## la italianilla

È chiaro che il termine più utilizzato, almeno nel linguaggio quotidiano- colloquiale, è _mezzanotte_. Se qualcuno dice "ci vediamo alle dodici" non penso sia da fucilare, al massimo potrebbe far ridere qualcuno. 
In un "telegiornale" (lo metto tra virgolette perché c'è più gossip che altro) che va in onda su territorio nazionale, ogni tanto qualche giornalista dice "ci vediamo alle 24:30 (letto ventiquattro e trenta) per lo sport". Assolutamente errato, visto che le ore della giornata sono ventiquattro!


----------



## tie-break

la italianilla said:


> "ci vediamo alle 24:30 (letto ventiquattro e trenta) per lo sport". Assolutamente errato, visto che le ore della giornata sono ventiquattro!


 
Al riguardo segnalo una mia vecchia discussione


----------



## kaori

> un quarto all'una


Si può dire così come in inglese?


----------



## tie-break

kaori said:


> Si può dire così come in inglese?


 
Sì, lo si sente spesso


----------



## rocamadour

stevenvh said:


> La nostra professoressa ha sempre detto che in italiano non si dice mai "alle dodici", invece si dica "mezzogiorno"/"mezzanotte". Ma ora leggo in _Cime Tempestose_ "Quella notte, verso le dodici, nacque la Caterina..."
> Cosa ne pensate?


 
Ciao stevenvh! 
Io penso che, trattandosi di un romanzo ottocentesco, il traduttore (sarebbe interessante sapere di che anno è la traduzione, come chiede giustamente MOMO2) abbia comunque rispettato il testo originale, visto che la frase completa è: "About twelve o'clock, that night, was born the Catherine you saw at W.H." [So che questo è il forum Solo Italiano, ma come si fa a non citare l'inglese, trattandosi di una traduzione? ]
Quindi, a parte il fatto che c'è già la parola _notte_ (quindi ripetere _mezzanotte_ potrebbe risultare un po' pesante), la traduzione ricalca esattamente originale. 
Quello che però mi lascia un po' perplessa è l'indicazione della tua insegnante: sicuramente, soprattutto nel linguaggio parlato, è più frequente sentire dire *mezzogiorno/mezzanotte*, ma *le dodici* è altrettanto corretto. Anzi, vi sono alcune espressioni particolari, del tipo "Ci vediamo alle 12.30", in cui sentirai più spesso dire "Ci vediamo alle dodici e mezza/trenta" invece che "mezzogiorno e mezzo" (per una ragione di leggera cacofonia).


----------



## SunDraw

rocamadour said:


> la frase completa è: "About twelve o'clock, that night, was born the Catherine you saw at W.H."


E' inutile, ma non resisto: il fatto è che personalmente non uso assolutamente "le dodici della notte" (o se volete "di sera") per dire "la mezzanotte", cioè per me in italiano l'espressione "le dodici di notte" _non esiste_! e così non avrei mai tradotto a quel modo! Avrei messo "quella mezzanotte", "era ormai mezzanotte", boh.
Comunque, per carità, partecipo a questo forum anche per cambiare idea, no? 
Ad esempio anche la lingua, nel dire oggi con molta più tranquillità che in passato "alle zero quindici" per dire "a un quarto dopo (la) mezzanotte" come solo, credo, si sarebbe detto in passato, viene aggiornandosi (...con le macchine, che stan bene solo se scrivono 00:00 per la mezzanotte).


----------



## rocamadour

SunDraw said:


> Comunque, per carità, partecipo a questo forum anche per cambiare idea, no?


 
Hai ragione, in fondo siamo tutti qui per questo!  (o per far cambiare idea agli altri... )
Tornando alla nostra frase: neanch'io direi le "dodici della notte", ma "quella notte, verso le dodici" non mi sembra sbagliato. E in fondo era questo il dubbio di stevenvh, la cui professoressa avrebbe invece affermato che "in italiano non si dice mai alle dodici" per indicare mezzogiorno/mezzanotte.


----------



## mickeybrz

la italianilla said:


> È chiaro che il termine più utilizzato, almeno nel linguaggio quotidiano- colloquiale, è _mezzanotte_. Se qualcuno dice "ci vediamo alle dodici" non penso sia da fucilare, al massimo potrebbe far ridere qualcuno.
> In un "telegiornale" (lo metto tra virgolette perché c'è più gossip che altro) che va in onda su territorio nazionale, ogni tanto qualche giornalista dice "ci vediamo alle 24:30 (letto ventiquattro e trenta) per lo sport". Assolutamente errato, visto che le ore della giornata sono ventiquattro!


 
E' vero ma spesso bisogna considerare l'effetto "trascinamento mentale" per cui chi sta guardando una trasmissione alle 23:30, quella di un'ora dopo non viene spontaneamente alla mente che inizierà alle 0:30 ma "mezz'ora dopo la mezzanotte". Lo dico perché mi è capitato di perdere un treno (vagone-letto) perché quello delle 23:45 (lunedì) era stato spostato mezz'ora dopo: l'ho prenotato dimenticandomi di aggiungere un giorno alla data di prenotazione (le 00:15 ma di MARTEDI'). Ho cercato di salire sul treno col biglietto del giorno prima, non più valido! Ciao.


----------



## la italianilla

mickeybrz said:


> E' vero ma spesso bisogna considerare l'effetto "trascinamento mentale" per cui chi sta guardando una trasmissione alle 23:30, quella di un'ora dopo non viene spontaneamente alla mente che inizierà alle 0:30 ma "mezz'ora dopo la mezzanotte". Lo dico perché mi è capitato di perdere un treno (vagone-letto) perché quello delle 23:45 (lunedì) era stato spostato mezz'ora dopo: l'ho prenotato dimenticandomi di aggiungere un giorno alla data di prenotazione (le 00:15 ma di MARTEDI'). Ho cercato di salire sul treno col biglietto del giorno prima, non più valido! Ciao.



Ciao mickeybrz, "_l'effetto trascinamento mentale_" lo posso comprendere pienamente nel tuo caso del treno, ma nella pubblicità (sì, perché vi sono anche spot pubblicitari per le trasmissioni - nella stessa rete - con scritto "alle 24:15" o "24:30") o nell'annuncio di un giornalista sinceramente questo "effetto di trascinamento mentale" mi pare inverosimile.
Se il giorno è fatto di ventiquattro ore, allora cosa si fa...si passa alla venticinquesima ora? Suvvia...


----------



## Amada

Per me le dodici significa mezzogiorno. 
Quanto al passo del libro, sono le 12 di notte.
Nel contesto non c'è dubbio di comprensione. Si capisce.


----------



## mickeybrz

la italianilla said:


> Ciao mickeybrz, "_l'effetto trascinamento mentale_" lo posso comprendere pienamente nel tuo caso del treno, ma nella pubblicità (sì, perché vi sono anche spot pubblicitari per le trasmissioni - nella stessa rete - con scritto "alle 24:15" o "24:30") o nell'annuncio di un giornalista sinceramente questo "effetto di trascinamento mentale" mi pare inverosimile.
> Se il giorno è fatto di ventiquattro ore, allora cosa si fa...si passa alla venticinquesima ora? Suvvia...


 
Vero, ma alzi la mano chi, salutando gli amici intorno alla mezzanotte ed avendo con alcuni di loro un ulteriore appuntamento successivo alle 11 per (poniamo) un brunch, sia così purista da dire: "ci vediamo domani alle 11" se sono le 23:50 o invece "ci vediamo OGGI alle 11" se sono le 00:10. Ecco perché giustifico abbastanza il meccanismo mentale per cui "domani" è il momento in cui mi risveglierò, anche se vado a letto dopo la fatidica mezzanotte (solo per Cenerentola faceva una grande differenza!). Concordo che le 24:30 siano un obbrobrio cronologico ma risulta comprensibile quando mentalmente lo traduco "mezz'ora dopo mezzanotte" e spesso, data l'ora tarda, il telespettatore allocchito insonnolito va un po' aiutato, no? Ciao!


----------



## la italianilla

mickeybrz said:


> Vero, ma alzi la mano chi, salutando gli amici intorno alla mezzanotte ed avendo con alcuni di loro un ulteriore appuntamento successivo alle 11 per (poniamo) un brunch, sia così purista da dire: "ci vediamo domani alle 11" se sono le 23:50 o invece "ci vediamo OGGI alle 11" se sono le 00:10. Ecco perché giustifico abbastanza il meccanismo mentale per cui "domani" è il momento in cui mi risveglierò, anche se vado a letto dopo la fatidica mezzanotte (solo per Cenerentola faceva una grande differenza!). Concordo che le 24:30 siano un obbrobrio cronologico ma risulta comprensibile quando mentalmente lo traduco "mezz'ora dopo mezzanotte" e spesso, data l'ora tarda, il telespettatore allocchito insonnolito va un po' aiutato, no? Ciao!



Tutto quello che dici s'allinea perfettamente con il mio pensiero. Credo che "24:30" sia d'immediata comprensione per tutti.
Ma un conto è sentirlo dire durante un "telegiornale" (o "pseudo tale"), un altro conto sono io che saluto gli amici in Piazza dei Miracoli il venerdì sera.
Ciao!


----------



## MOMO2

stevenvh said:


> La frase completa è: _Quella notte, verso le dodici, nacque la Caterina da voi vista a Wuthering Heights:_. Mi scusa della confusione.
> (Anche nel testo originale si tratta di _the __Catherine you saw at Wuthering Heights:_)


 
In questo caso "la Caterina" come anche "the Catherine" è corretto. Ciao e a presto.
Momo


----------

